# Found a Potential Bargain -- Yairi Y1000



## Sean T (May 2, 2016)

I am an absolutely new beginner to playing and found a great potential deal on a Yairi Y1000 guitar. It was dusty and very dirty and missing one string. It had one 4 inch crack on the soundboard. Cleaned up well and sounds great. 
It has the square Yairi label. 
Anyone offering any advice on whether it is worth me getting this reconditioned or not. Embarrassed to say I only paid $21 for it at Value Village. Have I got a $21 guitar or the deal of the century?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Please post pic-is it K.Yairi or S.Yairi?


----------



## Sean T (May 2, 2016)

Sean T said:


> I am an absolutely new beginner to playing and found a great potential deal on a Yairi Y1000 guitar. It was dusty and very dirty and missing one string. It had one 4 inch crack on the soundboard. Cleaned up well and sounds great.
> It has the square Yairi label.
> Anyone offering any advice on whether it is worth me getting this reconditioned or not. Embarrassed to say I only paid $21 for it at Value Village. Have I got a $21 guitar or the deal of the century?


It is a K. Yairi -- will get a better photo. All I have is


----------



## Sean T (May 2, 2016)

rollingdam said:


> Please post pic-is it K.Yairi or S.Yairi?


It is a K. Yairi - trying to learn site and how to imbed a photo....


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Most K Yairi guitars had solid tops and laminated backs and sides.

It may be worth your while to take it to a competent repair person to fix the crack.do an inspection and a proper set up.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sean T said:


> It is a K. Yairi - trying to learn site and how to imbed a photo....



Posting pictures to the forum


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

they are under rated guitars for whatever reason so yep you got a great deal take it in and spend a few bucks to have it cleated and restrung and whatever else may need doing
does it look like this one by chance.
http://www.oldguitar.jp/catalog/kyairi/Kyairi_80s_03.jpg


----------



## Sean T (May 2, 2016)

Close best I could find was this image although it is for a YC-100. Mine is clearly classical but stamped Y1000

Alvarez by K.Yairi Comes Alive !


----------

